# Wiring 220



## Kelly (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm stuck.  I bought a kiln and am anxious to start using it.  The specs are that it is a phase 1, 36 amps, 7900 watts.  I purchased a 50 amp circuit breaker and a 5-15 receptical to match the plug.  I ran 3 strands of 6 ga wire.  
The receptical says that it is a 50A-250V; 2-pole, 3 wire grounding.  The instructions say" connect green wire to terminal with green screw and white to terminal with silver screw and then connect black and red wires , one each to remaining terminal."  Problem is that there is only 3 terminals, one with a green screw and two with golds screws.  I'm thinking the instructions are wrong on the package.  
1.  I'm not sure which terminal to put the neutral wire.  
2.  My other question is, on the circuit breaker there is two terminals where wires can go.  I was thinking the neutral and ground wire would attach to the panel like the rest of the wiring on the board and the hot wire would go into the breaker.
3.  I guess I have 3 questions.  The 50amp breaker that I bought has what appears to be grease on the terminals.  I never noticed that on any other breaker sthat I have used.  Is that normal?


----------



## guyod (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Kelly

I'm got confused when you said you got a 5-15 receptacle.. This is your standard 3 prong outlet.. But from your description it sounds like you got the 6-50R   which is right. Alot of time the instruction are universal for the different receptacles they carry or maybe it is just mixed up 

1.  Ground will be Green and the 2 hot wires are gold

2. You are not running at neutral wire. Alot of 240v devices do not use a neutral because the 2 hot wires are enough to make a circuit. So you have 2 hot wires and a ground.  The 2 hot wires go to the breaker and the ground goes to the ground block with the rest of your grounds. 

3. The grease is there for aluminum wiring it helps stop corrosion. 

You might want to have some one come to your house that has more experience with 240v to show you exactly what to do


----------



## Kelly (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you.

Your right I don't have much experience but from your reply I feel confident that I can finish the project.  I had planned on two hot wires and ground but when I read the packing for the recepticle confusion and confidence was lost.  The kiln istructions says to use a 6-50R (which pictured in a diagram looks the same as a 5-15).  Again, thank you for your reply!


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, a 6-50R looks just like a huge 5-15R, although not at all similar in configuration.

You use the Black and White as the two hots. White does not always mean "neutral".
Re-mark the whites to red, black or blue at both ends with a Sharpie marker.


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 4, 2008)

Kelly, do your self a favor and hire an electrician before you burn your house down. I don't mean to be harsh, but you obviously don't have the electrical knowledge to be messing with this sort of voltage. And I'm surprise speedy is offering advice. As a licensed electrician, he should be the one telling you not to mess with it. No offense intended speedy.


----------



## guyod (Feb 4, 2008)

Sometimes people are just going to do what they want to do.. You can warn them to use a professional but that doesn't mean they will listen. So I would rather they didn't mix up neutral and hot and get electrocuted. Maybe they wouldn't try it if they couldn't get the information but maybe they would.. I would rather see people informed.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 4, 2008)

The whole concept of helping depends on the intent and determination of the poster.

How are we to know that if we don't help, they will seek a professional?

How are we to know that if we don't help, they will try it anyhow and get seriously hurt?

We can say that we don't reply unless we know what we're talking about (thus protecting the poster) but, how do we know that our directions and suggestions are being followed correctly?

How do we know there's not more to the picture than what the poster described?

How do we know that we fully understand the posting?


----------

